# Acheiving a "wet-look" for grout



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

I prefer StoneTech products for sealing. They also make enhancing products. I'm not 100% sure if it would give you the desired result as I guess only you know what you want the end result to be. Check it out, maybe test on a small area to see if you get what you're looking for:
http://www2.dupont.com/Stone_Tech_Professional/en_US/products/Transform/enhancer.html


----------



## ayeshaa (Apr 24, 2008)

Beautifies and protects from oil, rust, water stains, and food and juice stains. Can be applied to old or new concrete, brick, exposed aggregate, terrazzo, flagstone, quarry tile, patios, driveways, walkways, stepping stones, carports, & garage floors. Wet Look Cure-Seal slightly darkens surfaces, giving a clean natural “wet-look” that will not yellow. Its tough, abrasion resistant, non-flammable and low odor properties make it easy to use and maintain. Also used as curing agent for fresh concrete. Eliminates spalling (freeze-thaw), concrete dusting and reduces efflorescence (chalky discoloration). Resists hot tire pick-up, road salt damage and stains.

For interior or exterior use
Beautifies and protects
Gives a clean natural “wet-look” that will not yellow
Tough, abrasion resistant, non-flammable and low odor
the product is available at http://www.homaxproducts.com/products/tileflooring/15/index.html


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

here it goes, grout sealer to achieve the purpose of look rather than protecting the grout.... it should call itself grout makeup, rather than "sealer"... what a money rip off...


----------



## dochorn (Apr 30, 2008)

Stonetech does make excellent products and the colour enhancer will let your grout be darker yes, but it won't make it look "wet". If you want that glossy wet look you will have to go to a sealer that is glossy, Stonetech does make one I'm just not sure what it's called, sorry. It will say it's for sealing slate etc. but it's the BEST grout protector you could ever think of putting on. Regular grout protectors need 2-3 coats and only last about a year and need to be re-applied as they are topical, not penetrating, whereas a sealer like Stonetech penetrates into the stone (grout in your case) and stays sealed for years. In a case like yours since its grout your appying it to, maybe 6-7 years, rather than the 3-5 we generally assume on a stone floor (due to wear from walking etc.) it can even be less sometimes. But BE CAREFUL and not get the sealer on your tiles or you'll have a disasterous mess on your hands, keep a rag ready to wipe right away if you go over, and if you do miss seeing a spot that you go over you'll actually have to dab on a bit more sealer to remove the other sealer. Sounds dumb I know, but it breaks it down and allows you to wipe it up. This is of course within about an hour or less of you putting it on, leave it overnight and forget it you'll have to end up getting a stripper to take it off. Use a thin paint brush or cut down an old toothbrush to the right width of your joints to apply.

Before you go to all this hassel, is the grout on your floor the colour of the sample that you saw or is it lighter? You may have just over washed which causes it to go lighter and that can be cured with a chemical wash.


----------



## Carson M (Nov 12, 2011)

dochorn said:


> Before you go to all this hassel, is the grout on your floor the colour of the sample that you saw or is it lighter? You may have just over washed which causes it to go lighter and that can be cured with a chemical wash.


I think this is exactly what just happened to me on my first tiling project. Half of the floors grout is drastically lighter than the other. 
I was wondering if you could elaborate on the chemical wash resolution as this issue has stopped me in my remodeling tracks. Any help/advice is appreciated!


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Carson, this thread is over three years old, and dochorn doesn't seem to have been back since that time. Someone else may come along and answer your question though.


----------

